# Dandeloo im Oger Kostüm



## Largo Valaxtex (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffed Forum User.

Da ich ja nun beim Einkleiden von Olli und Zam für Buffed Show 246 geholfen habe und es in den Kommentaren dazu recht intressante beiträge gab dachte ich mir ich schnapp den einen auf:



> qqqqq942 am 17. Juni 2011
> Die Fragestunde mit Olli und Zam fand ich gut - Simon könnte bei soetwas natürlich auch mal mitmachen - z.B. als Oger über WoW berichten ^^
> Largo Valaxtex 18. Juni 2011
> Das mit dem Ogar ist kein problem.
> ...



Und frag euch, wollt ihr Dandeloo im Oger Kostüm sehen?


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Juni 2011)

Jaaaaaa


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (18. Juni 2011)

ich seh es vor mir Dandeloo im Ogerkostüm vor der kamera von Buffed Show 250 und er erwürgt mich während der Sendung....
wobei die idee mit dem oger ja nicht von mir allein war... aber ich befürchte das schlimmste..

ich sollte mein testerment schon schreiben.... wenn mehr als 100 user ja anklicken.... bin ich wahrscheinlich tod...


----------



## Kryos (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (18. Juni 2011)

das ist aber ein orc


----------



## Kryos (18. Juni 2011)

passt besser finde ich, er sieht ein bischen wie Thrall aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (19. Juni 2011)

Ja aber ich würde ihn dann doch lieber in der verbindung zu Diesem Tanz sehen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7l7LKKSmJ-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dandeloo (20. Juni 2011)

Übers Oger-Kostüm können wir reden.
Über den Tanz nicht.


----------



## qqqqq942 (20. Juni 2011)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Übers Oger-Kostüm können wir reden.



Ok dann ist die Sache ja schon beschlossen - stellt sich nur noch die Frage, über was du berichten möchtest.

...und das mit dem Oger war nicht böse gemeint - ich musste nur sofort an einen Oger denken, als ich dich(nach Zam´s und Olli´s Beitrag) wieder gesehen hab^^


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (16. Juli 2011)

mhm simon hat sich gedrückt... na warte bei der 300sten show erwisch ich dich... da hockt dan jeder im kostün unten... dafür sorg ich.. *peitsche einpackt*


----------

